# Having trouble w/my 540E John Deere cable skidder



## lyons9062 (Oct 15, 2011)

I seem to be having some electrical problem w/my skidder. It won't start when you turn the key,I have changed the starter so that's not the problem. If you jump it across it will start,you have blade and steering but it won't move at all. I checked the flapper to reset it and does reset but still won't start. I don't have a manual on this skidder and I'm running out of ideas!! I'm not making any money with this beast not running and I don't know what to do. Winter is coming on up here in Maine and we have limited daylight,so I need to be out there killing some trees! Does anyone have any suggestions because I sure need some. Thanks for helping!!! Ken


----------



## eagle nest (Oct 17, 2011)

The skidder has fuses and relays check them,buy a set of manuals they will more than pay for themselfs in the long run. Good luck


----------



## Hard Maple (Oct 17, 2011)

What year? I know in the 90"s there is a relay up under on the outside of the firewall, it looks like a old Ford silinoid. Sounds like that is it if the starter is good.


----------



## Oldtimer (Oct 18, 2011)

You can't make it key start.....but you can cross the starter and make it fire.

When it runs, the blade and steering work, but it will not move..

Electrical for sure..The blade and steering are run by the regular hydraulic pump on the front. If the engine runs, then the pump turns and you have pressure.
Transmission is self-contained. Whatever electric gizmo went bad controls the shifting function as well as the starter..
Here is the tech manual on Ebay:
NOS JOHN DEERE SKIDDER 540E TECHNICAL MANUAL TM1485 | eBay

But I think I'd call NORTRAX @ 773-3777.....No doubt they can tell you just what went wrong and then sell you the part.


----------



## nhlogga (Oct 18, 2011)

lyons9062 said:


> I seem to be having some electrical problem w/my skidder. It won't start when you turn the key,I have changed the starter so that's not the problem. If you jump it across it will start,you have blade and steering but it won't move at all. I checked the flapper to reset it and does reset but still won't start. I don't have a manual on this skidder and I'm running out of ideas!! I'm not making any money with this beast not running and I don't know what to do. Winter is coming on up here in Maine and we have limited daylight,so I need to be out there killing some trees! Does anyone have any suggestions because I sure need some. Thanks for helping!!! Ken


 
I been there! There is a little switch with a button on it (like a starter button) that your shift lever pushes against when you pjt it in park. Try putting the shift lever in park and then slapping the shift lever around while in park. this will sometimes work. If you take the panels off around the shift lever, you will see the switch i am talking about. The wires may be broke to the switch. I have had a broken wire to this switch and had this switch fail. Bet ya this is where ya prob is. If you need further help, pm me. Tis switch is a safety device so the machine will not start or move if it fails.


----------



## Barnie (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a 95 540e and had the same problem and found that a wire in the ignition (key) plug was loose, it would stop on me when i was pulling full loads the motor wouldn't stop but it would go back to neutral. you probably found the problem by now lol its been a while since I've been on this site.


----------



## tenn logger (Oct 16, 2014)

Barnie said:


> I have a 95 540e and had the same problem and found that a wire in the ignition (key) plug was loose, it would stop on me when i was pulling full loads the motor wouldn't stop but it would go back to neutral. you probably found the problem by now lol its been a while since I've been on this site.


----------



## tenn logger (Oct 16, 2014)

I got 648e doing about samething but I cut the motor off start back it take gear did your 540e do that


----------



## Barnie (Oct 17, 2014)

tenn logger said:


> I got 648e doing about samething but I cut the motor off start back it take gear did your 540e do that


No mine was a loose wire in the ignition switch plug, but i since sold the 540 and bought a 648e and I'm having problems with the hydraulics overheating and can't seem to find the problem with it.


----------



## Watson394xp (Oct 18, 2014)

On all of our 640Es we wired that park switch to a toggle switch because after so many hrs the shifters wear inside an they break all the time so I moved it!! Works just gotta get use to it


----------



## Barnie (Oct 18, 2014)

Watson394xp said:


> On all of our 640Es we wired that park switch to a toggle switch because after so many hrs the shifters wear inside an they break all the time so I moved it!! Works just gotta get use to it


How can i test that switch ??? connect the two wires together and see if she moves ?


----------



## Watson394xp (Oct 18, 2014)

Barnie said:


> How can i test that switch ??? connect the two wires together and see if she moves ?


Yea u Problay could... It should hve 3wires 2 go to one side an the other wire to other side


----------



## Barnie (Oct 19, 2014)

Watson394xp said:


> Yea u Problay could... It should hve 3wires 2 go to one side an the other wire to other side


power wire and brake on and brake off i guess.


----------



## Watson394xp (Oct 19, 2014)

Barnie said:


> power wire and brake on and brake off i guess.


Yep


----------



## Barnie (Oct 21, 2014)

tenn logger said:


> I got 648e doing about samething but I cut the motor off start back it take gear did your 540e do that


Theres a bleeder valve on the side of the tranny under the right access door by the step to climb in, two bolt access door, reach up on the side of the trans mission and you l find a bleeder valve much like a brake calliper bleeder, open this and let fluid leak for about 10 mins (depending on the flow) close valve then try it. that bleeder valve gave me trouble before cause the trans had air bubbles in the fluid and would build up at that censor and tell the trans that there was no oil but infact it was full. It would also cause my skidder to jump into neutral while pulling a full load of wood. a very uneasy feeling when that happens.


----------

